# Wow what an introduction to RTF



## xdsscout (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome, but this isn't Waterdog........doggies...or your Dream family......it's the RTF........so just shut up an learn.............and if ya think ya wanna ask a stupid question.......DON'T.........we're tired of them....do a SEARCH.................
By,
Polock

Being new to RTF I was very surprised to receive a reply to my introduction post. I since a feeling of disdain from someone who I don't even know. I am shocked at the rudeness of this post and I would like to know if RTF shares this mentality or is it just this one individual? No worries 'Polock' I just won't ask you! I'm not sure what your problem is, but maybe you should have shot me a PM and explained it to me personally!


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Some people are buttholes.


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

i really want to know if that post was for real because if it was then i will be done here that is uncalled for and should not be tolerated. wow cant believe someone would do that that makes several times that new people have been treated like that


----------



## xdsscout (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that, I never expected to get a reply like that  Thanks MRGD


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Polock said:


> Welcome, but this isn't Waterdog........doggies...or your Dream family......it's the RTF........so just shut up an learn.............and if ya think ya wanna ask a stupid question.......DON'T.........we're tired of them....do a SEARCH.................



This is Dan's complete quote. I added it because I wanted to point out the big smilie at the end. That tells me that he was kidding around about the hard time newbies get sometimes. I've never seen Dan be a prick to newbies, he always tries to be helpful, as far as I know...

Welcome. And no, this isn't Waterdog...

Sometimes it's tough to read people's intent. Especially if the poster is goofy like Polock.


----------



## XDSSCOUTSWIFE (Mar 6, 2008)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> i really want to know if that post was for real because if it was then i will be done here that is uncalled for and should not be tolerated. wow cant believe someone would do that that makes several times that new people have been treated like that


Hey there waterdog! You will not be the only one...I will be through with this too and we just started today...totally uncalled for and he is very lucky I behaved myself...just ask Randall how bad I can get...you definitely don't want to be on my bad side...to top it off, it wasn't even provoked.


----------



## xdsscout (Mar 6, 2008)

I would like to point out that I was saying hello to the folks in this forum that I know from waterdogs and that's all; I was surprised to see so many. The smiley didn't make it alright. I think the context of the post and what was said spoke volumes.


----------



## xdsscout (Mar 6, 2008)

Thinking about it...I think I'll just stay over at the waterdog site where folks are polite and don't justify another persons bad behavior. Thank you to those of you who where nice enough to say hi and welcome me. I don't fit in here.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

It's called being playfully Sarcastic....NOW SHUT UP.





















































Welcome to RTF


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

What John Said! 

















Welcome to RTF!


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

hate to see you go xdsscout cant believe this


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

xdsscout said:


> Thinking about it...I think I'll just stay over at the waterdog site where folks are polite and don't justify another persons bad behavior.


Being the board diplomat that I am let me just say this. The last three posts appear to be you and your wife working yourselves up into some sort of snit even after the big smiley face , which means *JUST KIDDING, *had been pointed out at the end of Polocks post. This is regrettable. We all welcome new people here at RTF, at least those that possess at least a modicum of humor which seems to have alluded you guys. 
It was nice meeting you.

Mac


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

a simple sorry i was kidding should have been made i believe it may have been sarcastic but still dont think it was right it would not have been hard to say sorry i ruffeled your feathers i was just kidding


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

this is flying t over at wd polock was just joke'n around 

he's normally very helpful to the newb's

as most of the folks here are, there some that aren't BUT they are some at WD that aren't nice as well.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

In what high school in America does a freshman dictate to a senior how he will or will not be "hazed" ?? The tail don't wag the dog................


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

i understand that but i hate the impression that xds has about this board now and as for others that may be viewing the board wanting to join


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

hahaha!!!!


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

is running members off with the hazing productive and positive


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

the laugh was at drake haven's comment


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> i understand that but i hate the impression that xds has about this board now and as for others that may be viewing the board wanting to join


That is regretable for sure. Regarding an apology from Dan. Are you sure he's even been back to see this thread?


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

SC everybody goes through it


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> is running members off with the hazing productive and positive



Drake was making another joke... There is no tradition of hazing.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

shhhhh no he wasn't


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> i understand that but i hate the impression that xds has about this board now and as for others that may be viewing the board wanting to join


"If you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch" comes to mind here. Let's face it not everyones cut out to be RTF material. We have to have standards for gosh sake.


----------



## XDSSCOUTSWIFE (Mar 6, 2008)

I just want to say a few things before I too leave this site.

I found this site by chance while looking for an answer to a waterdog contest question. I was really excited to see so many that commented on our venture with Tim and Dream and all that was done for my husband. I was also excited to see familiar waterdogs on this site. The waterdogs are the best people I have ever met and we NEVER asked for one thing...it was all given freely, from the pup all the way down to the advice and help we have been given. Never once has there ever been "sarcastic" rude posts to either one of us and only care and concern. I guess I have just been spoiled by the waterdog site. Because of them, Randall's and my faith had been restored after so many people had walked all over us. I joined the site because I thought that people on here would want to see Dream's progress and I want to LEARN. As I was joining and posting pics I told Randall about the site and he joined too. We were both looking forward to learning as we are newbies to the sport of dogs and hopefully will get Dream into the competition side of things as well as being our family friend and hunting companion.

There is no one on this site that should "excuse" behavior such as Polok's. It was totally uncalled for. 

Anyone wanting to see Dream grow and learn, I post pics regularly and give updates on the waterdog forum...you are more than welcome to look her up and check on her. I will say the waterdog forum would never stand for a comment like that!

I am very disappointed.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been here long enough to figure out that you can't take a whole lot of what Polock say seriously. That said, brand new people, their first day/first post have no idea of this so why wouldn't they take his post seriously, smiley face or not?

There definitely is a "culture" here that I quite enjoy but brand new people just saying hi should be welcomed without having to figure out if a poster is being sarcastic, funny, serious or is, as MGDG said, just a butthole.

Probably why Chris started then stickied the thread he did.

xdsscout and xdsscoutswife, I hope you'll give the overall forum another chance and just ignore those who deserve it.

Good luck with the dogs.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Why am I even reading this thread? If someone's feelings get hurt because of a little razzing, then shame on them. If someone makes a newbie feel like leaving by being rude and obnoxious, then shame on _them._ For crap's sake, we all need to maintain a sense of humor just like we maintain an interest and commitment to helping each other out here...whether the member is an old veteran or a newbie. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Before everyone goes off on a tangent, let's all take a deep breath and remain calm.

RTF is for everyone. Granted there are many "old timers" here that understand all of the joking/personalities/bs of many members. This makes things difficult many times for new members.

Please try to be nice. 

The original comments have been moved for Chris' review.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

saltmarsh said:


> Being the board diplomat that I am let me just say this. The last three posts appear to be you and your wife working yourselves up into some sort of snit even after the big smiley face , which means *JUST KIDDING, *had been pointed out at the end of Polocks post. This is regrettable. We all welcome new people here at RTF, at least those that possess at least a modicum of humor which seems to have alluded you guys.
> It was nice meeting you.
> 
> Mac


HEY EWE COMONN BASTARD I TOOK I THE SAME WAY THEY DID AND IM PRETTY I SAID PRETTY

easy did that polish NO dog trainen bastard appolgize and welcome them the right way 
I THINK NOT AND TO YOU ???????????????


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Drop The Chalupa !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

The bad thing about this type of deal is that we potentially are making it hard on Chris. If a sponsor or potential sponsor of the site would see this thread, I would think that it may make it tough on Chris to explain this to them. Sponsors are sponsors so people see their logo. The more people that see it, the better it is for them. I'm not sure they would be that proud of us for running off their potential customer...be it on purpose or through a miscommunication.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Ohhh So I can say that you all are retarded and don't know anything about dogs..... as long as I insert a smiley????? Sweet. This forum is going to be fun.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

pyzon said:


> HEY EWE COMONN BASTARD I TOOK I THE SAME WAY THEY DID AND IM PRETTY I SAID PRETTY
> 
> easy did that polish NO dog trainen bastard appolgize and welcome them the right way
> I THINK NOT AND TO YOU ???????????????


I just love it when the more articulate members of this site post up


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

saltmarsh said:


> I just love it when the more articulate members of this site post up


Yeah, that's some sweet action.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

saltmarsh said:


> I just love it when the more articulate members of this site post up


NEVER SAID TO BE ARRRRRTICULUTE


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Is it just me, or is this startin' to get REALLY ugly????????


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

It's just you


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> It's just you


Thank God...I was afraid I was gonna miss somethin'!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

well it could be me....no it's you, tag your it !!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't let it bother you...in my case, it could be an age thing. Or a tequila thing. Or just a thing.

What does that mean??????????


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Devlin said:


> Is it just me, or is this startin' to get REALLY ugly????????


Nah........... We'll all feel better in the morning.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

saltmarsh said:


> Nah........... We'll all feel better in the morning.


I dunno...if it keeps up like this, it could be worse than a cheap Cuervo hangover.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

CopperDog said:


> Ohhh So I can say that you all are retarded and don't know anything about dogs..... as long as I insert a smiley????? Sweet. This forum is going to be fun.



Thanks, I resemble that comment. No, really, I'm not kidding! I really don't know a darn thing about dogs.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

saltmarsh said:


> "If you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch" comes to mind here. Let's face it not everyones cut out to be RTF material. We have to have standards for gosh sake.


YOU GOT A BIG DOG ???? OH IAM SORRY I DIDNT NO WHO I WAS TALKING TO


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

pyzon: PLEASE STOP YELLING. YOU'RE GIVING ME A HEADACHE!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

I suddenly hear the music to Toby Keith's "I love this bar"

Seriously xboxscout, xwife or whomever, accept my apologies if I have offened you. 
Stick around, it's worth it. 

John


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Don't let it bother you...in my case, it could be an age thing. Or a tequila thing. Or just a thing.
> 
> What does that mean??????????


WERE YOU AT BIOCHE


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> I suddenly hear the music to Toby Keith's "I love this bar"
> 
> Seriously xboxscout, xwife or whomever, accept my apologies if I have offened you.
> Stick around, it's worth it.
> ...


It may indeed get a little rowdy here at times, but it's almost always in good spirits and the information shared is invaluable. Stay with the site!


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

This is nothing like what your training buddies do when you go into the fourth series thinking blue ribbon and you choke and send the dog on the wrong bird. That lasts for years. The only part I hate is how people get razzed for spelling, hey I'm good at math c'mon


----------



## MNretriever (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I suppose you can't make everyone happy


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Avery bumpers are awesome. There flashers are better than dokkens. Dogtra is my favorite. Feeling better yet? Or should we start a training in the timber thread?


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

if you have to be a good speller on the rtf i am in big trouble


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

XDSSCOUTSWIFE said:


> I just want to say a few things before I too leave this site.
> 
> I found this site by chance while looking for an answer to a waterdog contest question. I was really excited to see so many that commented on our venture with Tim and Dream and all that was done for my husband. I was also excited to see familiar waterdogs on this site. The waterdogs are the best people I have ever met and we NEVER asked for one thing...it was all given freely, from the pup all the way down to the advice and help we have been given. Never once has there ever been "sarcastic" rude posts to either one of us and only care and concern. I guess I have just been spoiled by the waterdog site. Because of them, Randall's and my faith had been restored after so many people had walked all over us. I joined the site because I thought that people on here would want to see Dream's progress and I want to LEARN. As I was joining and posting pics I told Randall about the site and he joined too. We were both looking forward to learning as we are newbies to the sport of dogs and hopefully will get Dream into the competition side of things as well as being our family friend and hunting companion.
> 
> ...


Well, here is my take on it. Pretty sure Polock was joking around. This place isn't the warm and fuzzy nauseating place other forums might be. It also isn't a place where that much bashing goes on. But it is a place where you have to find the humor sometimes, and if you make a dumb post (I have made many) then you will get razzed a bit. I like that about it here. Makes me feel right at home. A little sarcastic humor does a person good!

Don't leave, stick around. It's pretty darn fun and after digging through the crapola, you will learn alot. Especially that no two trainers really think alike! Bye now...


----------



## Russellm454 (Dec 30, 2007)

It's all fun and games till someone get's hurt 
That being said there is a lot of knowledge to be shared here but some folks shy away due to the acts of a few. 
It's normally customary to welcome someone new with warm wishes. Once you get to know them well then rib the heck out of them. To welcome anyone new the way Polock did is unexcusable and those of you that tried to justify it might reconsider your defense of his comments. Something to ponder for those of you trying to justify Polocks comments. Was that the kind of welcome you got to your intro. If you had of been welcomed like that, even with a smilie, would you have wanted to stick around? I doubt it. A sincere apology is in order here from Mr. Polock. 

Best of luck to you all Adios.


----------



## taylormade (Mar 2, 2006)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> In what high school in America does a freshman dictate to a senior how he will or will not be "hazed" ?? The tail don't wag the dog................



Most of us eventually outgrow that kind of high school attitude and behavior. Unfortunately, is seems a few on this board never will.

Vickie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

You all sound like the gallery at a junior hunt test.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Russellm454 said:


> A sincere apology is in order here from Mr. Polock.


if that happens somebody better call Fox News because Hell just froze over.
KNB


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I am posting less & less mself, but IF the original poster to this thread is still reading:

If I didn't know Polock personally I would have to say that I'm not sure I'd like him half the time the way he posts SOMETIMES. Don't get mad Dan-let me finish! However-the guy is nothing like this in person & would give you the shirt off his back. The sarcasm just really doesn't always come through well, but the "Welcome" & the  were -trust me-what Dan wanted to leave you with.

This is too much information, but after I was involved in a horrible accident at a HT that Dan was chairing-he & his wife were at the hospital day in & day out (as were Vicky Trainor & her husband Will who got my dog to the vet & cared for her. They delayed their trip home to do this), put me up at their house & arranged a relay of rides to transport my dog & I home. Other RTFers helped too in both physical/tangent ways or if not-with support & prayers. 

When someone loses a loved one-4 footed or two-the outpouring of genuine grief & concern here is overwhelming. Folks here love their dogs as much as you do!

I've had a run in with one RTFer that feels because I'm "only on my second dog" I should never post training advice. They are probably right, but it was the mean spirited way they addressed it & a were less than polite to a couple of newbies that makes me have no respect for that person, but if I pick up my toys & leave the sandbox-I walk away from an amazing wealth of knowledge & folks who genuinely want to see others succeed & train towards getting the very most out of your dog. The PMs I get on certain questions have been invaluable to me.

So-your choice-if you're still reading, but in my opinion RTF has a lot to offer & Chris (the janitor) is to be applauded for keeping it up & running when sometimes he has to feel like the school principle!

Back to my corner!

M


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

all we need is the music.....

-"hello, helloooo- i don't know why you said goodbye i said hello......"-the Beatles

lighten up folks! thicken up that skin........-paul


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been around RTF since it was associated with the Refuge and am one of the oldest posters around. The tenor of this board has changed for the worse since then and over the years.

There's an amazing group of dog folks here but there are some real jerks too, who I try to ignore.

Mostly, I just read.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

xdsscout said:


> Thinking about it...I think I'll just stay over at the waterdog site where folks are polite and don't justify another persons bad behavior. Thank you to those of you who where nice enough to say hi and welcome me. I don't fit in here.


Man Randall,
If you are this chafed with your welcome, wait until the rest of the group notices you have British style chocolate Labs. You gotta long row to hoe!
KNB


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Is a sense of humor carried on a dominant or recessive gene?


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Scott Adams said:


> Is a sense of humor carried on a dominant or recessive gene?


Internet sense of humor is definitely recessive.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Man Randall,
> If you are this chafed with your welcome, wait until the rest of the group notices you have British style chocolate Labs. You gotta long row to hoe!
> KNB


Well that explanes it, the British have no humor.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

saltmarsh said:


> "If you can't run with the big dogs stay on the porch" comes to mind here. Let's face it not everyones cut out to be RTF material. We have to have standards for gosh sake.


 


What a bunch of bulls***!!
Yeah Dan's reply was a bit much. He should have stated that he was joking a little more clearly and I know he was. It is the rest of the responses like this one that are coming from the real assholes. Saltmarsh,why dont you stick to going over to retriever talk to bash people on this board?
RTF IS for everyone!! If anyone doesnt belong here it's people that think like this. I've been here 10 years and I'm about to leave. I know I know who cares huh? This kinda **** has a lot to do with why I love my dogs so much, people are such assholes. If the shoe fits wear it.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Russellm454 said:


> ITo welcome anyone new the way Polock did is unexcusable and those of you that tried to justify it might reconsider your defense of his comments. Something to ponder for those of you trying to justify Polocks comments. Was that the kind of welcome you got to your intro.
> 
> Best of luck to you all Adios.


Well, I don't think I tried to justify anything. I tried to point out that it looked to me (after reading Polock's posts for over 3 years) that he was joking - trying to make these guys understand that they shouldn't feel hurt by it. Unfortunately that didn't work.

FWIW, the first question I ever asked on here, I got raked over the coals because I didn't articulate very well my use of the e-collar. But I have thick skin and I'm still around.

The unfortunate thing is that some of those folks who raked me over the coals were some of the ones with the best advice on here, and they have faded away. People like Lisa Van Loo and Randy Bohn.


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe someone should design a "sticky" for all of the newbies (me included) and call is "RTF Etiquette for Newbies". I am serious about this and it doesn't have to turn into a newby bashing or hazing nor does it have to be a tool to leave the old people alone. I notice people complain a lot about asking the same questions over and over and then they tell the newbie to do a search on the topic and then get back to us if you still have questions. That is just one example of many that I see sets off the old people off on this forum. I too was ambushed with my first training questions, but getting the right answer for my dog was more important than my feelings so I stuck around. After a while you get to know who to listen to and who to tune out. Hey maybe that could be part of the newbie sticky, a list of people to listen to and those to tune out.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

IF you are going to take everything to heart this may not be the place for you. I am sure polock was just funning you…thus the smiley. If you want to stick around great you will probably learn much and make friends. If not, well that is your choice.
We can’t all fart sunshine all the time regards


----------



## sawyer'sdad (Mar 5, 2008)

So this is this is the forum where all the a**hole trainer's hangout!
I guess if my dog doesn't have a PHD, or we don't have a dog with a bunch of letters in front of his name, than we ant' ****.
Well this place sucks, I'm taking my ball and going home(waterdogtv.com)....


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Why let it get to you? There's plenty of people on here with good help & advice.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Boondux said:


> Why let it get to you? There's plenty of people on here with good help & advice.



Well said, Boondux.

Looks like we're getting "spanked" by some of the waterdog folks....foul-mouthed, too.... Wonder who's saying what over there? I can only imagine........

C'est la vie regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I think this thread is about to be locked... but I have been wrong before


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Wouldn't surprise me at all with some of the foul language that is being used.

kg


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

there should not be a thread put up on how newbies should act. the people that have been here a while should want to help explain things and how they work instead of ribbing people. you put a bad name out there because the childish way that things are done because you dont want to take the time to answer another question you just want them to search. might be better if you really wanted to help somebody and answer a question instead of cop out.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

southerncomfortretrievers said:


> there should not be a thread put up on how newbies should act.


ask and ye shall ...... I just did one.
KNB


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

K G said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all with some of the foul language that is being used.
> 
> kg


 

Yeah that would probably be me but when people start being such idiots I really dont care. Dont see it being any worse than some of the other posts but still shouldnt do it out of respect for Chris and his site. For that I apoligize.


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

why let it get to you was asked. well why not we are all supposed to be on the same page here and want the same thing. but that is not the case. there are some that think they know it all and they really are a holes. your people you talk about that have shyed away are the ones who really see which way this board is going.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

:BIG:

WELCOME to the RTF ...............NEWBIES.....................


Seven pages so far on how the written word can be interpreted...........Ken Bora..........your right...........Hell hasn't froze over................
please continue to talk amongst yourselves..........:barf:


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Just remember good etiquicuck 

My Grandma used to tell me you can say anything you want about a person as long as you follow it by sayiny "Bless their heart"


For example:

That Polock Dude's got a nose the size of a koser pickle, and a ornery personality to match-----Bless his heart!!

See how much better it sounds??


To the new BEE--- Just wait till you see what all these RTF Loosers tell the Gooser -----Bless their hearts!!

Love ya all!

Gooser


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Saltmarsh,why dont you stick to going over to retriever talk to bash people on this board?
> .


First of all, if thats what you think retrievertalk.net is about you have missed the boat completely. Thats not why we started that site, and thats not something I tolerate over there anymore.
Second and here we go. This is a great forum, there are some great people here and many I have never met in person that I consider close friends. I can understand the confusion on Polocks post coming from waterdog. I like waterdog but it is all about sunshine pumping. Nothing wrong with that at all but IMHO if you don't have constructive criticism involved with dog training, you probably aren't gonna learn a whole lot. It is what it is. Yeah there are some jerks here, there are some jerks everywhere but you learn who to avoid and move on. In fact there is a cool feature on this board(and retrievertalk) called ignore. I would recommend using it if you just can't get past a specific person. 
If you run off because of a misunderstanding then you really are gonna miss out on a lot of really good info. and probably some decent friendships. Anyway, this thread turned into a trolling mission for a few from waterdog and that just isn't right either.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Tulsa Slim said:


> You all sound like the gallery at a junior hunt test.


That got a good belly laugh this morning, thank you.


----------



## Adam Higgins (May 22, 2007)

If everyone would watch this public service anouncement http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting we would not have all of this drama!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

My Forum is better than yours:mrgreen:.......


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MRGD said:


> Some people are buttholes.



Polock is not a butthole he just plays one on RTF...Dan can be hard to take sometimes but he really has a heart of gold. 

Welcome and have a nice stay.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

I have stayed out of this thread but wanted to say my peace before it gets locked. There is a search tool for a reason. Folks today seem to want everything handed to them. It seems most of the old timers really want to see if you are serious about training. There are a lot of forums out there that just seem to be folks talking and wanting to show pics of their pups. This is RTF aka Retriever Training Forum. The wealth of knowledge on here is amazing! But it is not free. Your payment is dedication and thick skin. I was also ribbed several times as I started posting. I was told do a search, are you nuts, and probably put on some of the ignore lists out there. So what. I am learning, and will continue learning as long as I live. On another note, I have met some really nice folks, got some training partners, and I have received some PM’s with warmth and understanding of my situation at the time. It is all worth it and I am sticking around. RTF is not for everyone and folks may not think it is for me, too bad I’m stay’n. I guess what I am trying to say is if you are not happy or don’t like what people say, ignore them or leave. Please don’t start an argument or use foul language, it demeans everyone.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Georgia.Belle said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> > You all sound like the gallery at a junior hunt test.
> ...


I would admit the same, but I don't want to appear insensitive to the hyper-sensitive.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Steve Shaver said:


> What a bunch of bullshit!!!
> Yeah Dan's reply was a bit much. He should have stated that he was joking a little more clearly and I know he was. It is the rest of the responses like this one that are coming from the real assholes. Saltmarsh,why dont you stick to going over to retriever talk to bash people on this board?
> RTF IS for everyone!! If anyone doesnt belong here it's people that think like this. I've been here 10 years and I'm about to leave. I know I know who cares huh? This kinda **** has a lot to do with why I love my dogs so much, people are such assholes. If the shoe fits wear it.


Jeez Steve, don't you have anything productive to do? That was like a lifetime ago, get over it already. Apparently subtlety is totally lost on you, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm sure it's just me, but since I am diabetic, have trouble with all the honey and syrup and sweetness on some of the other forums. I don't condone rudeness, but I do enjoy a good sharp debate sometimes, especially since I don't have to take more insulin while I am reading.


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve Shaver said:


> What a bunch of bullshit!!!
> Yeah Dan's reply was a bit much. He should have stated that he was joking a little more clearly and I know he was. It is the rest of the responses like this one that are coming from the real assholes. Saltmarsh,why dont you stick to going over to retriever talk to bash people on this board?
> RTF IS for everyone!! If anyone doesnt belong here it's people that think like this. I've been here 10 years and I'm about to leave. I know I know who cares huh? This kinda **** has a lot to do with why I love my dogs so much, people are such assholes. If the shoe fits wear it.


It fits! It fits! Whoopee!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> I would admit the same, but I don't want to appear insensitive to the hyper-sensitive.


Too late.....

Angie


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess we all forgot about this post didnt we? 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22809

Maybe you all should take a time out and go re-read it.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Woody said:


> I guess we all forgot about this post didnt we?
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22809
> 
> Maybe you all should take a time out and go re-read it.


Well, I must have missed something. Because I don't see anything here that was "abusing the new guys".


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

dont let a few people run u off from here . Chris would love to have u guys here


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote from Gun Dog2002

ya what Chris said. And leave us old timers alone as well......we're fragile....

/Paul


And one more thing................WELCOME TO THE RTF..........NEWBIES.......Regards......:lol:

It's just dogs pickin' up stuff, or not (Joe S.)


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2006)

Seriously Dedeye? Have you even read all 10 pages of this topic? It all has to do with someone introducing themselves on here and then getting blown up. That is what Chris was trying to say in his "Abuse" topic. At least that is how I read it. If I misread the topic then my bad, but I dont think I did.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Woody said:


> Seriously Dedeye? Have you even read all 10 pages of this topic? It all has to do with someone introducing themselves on here and then getting blown up. That is what Chris was trying to say in his "Abuse" topic. At least that is how I read it. If I misread the topic then my bad, but I dont think I did.


I went and looked again at the 1st post on this thread. I didn't really read that 1st line. Yeah, that was obviously a morning post with lack of coffee. I won't say too much about that because I have been guilty of making retarded posts in the morning. Remember the one about " who is the jerk who deleted my good dog info". Maybe you weren't here for that one but I WAS a jerk.

We all can be. But I would rather have a litle spice in the morning than sticky sweet.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

NAH NAH NAH I'm running with scissors.....


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Just don't bleed all over my new sofa when you fall and stab yourself!;-)


----------



## XDSSCOUTSWIFE (Mar 6, 2008)

This will more than likely be my last post, then you will have one less NEWBIE to worry about.

I have been reading some of the posts to this thread since last night. There are some very good people on here who I want to thank for your kindness and warm welcomes and I know that there are people that should be ignored. That was not the problem. We didn’t even have the chance to learn who to ignore and who to listen to.

There have been several references to “Thick Skin”…My family is probably as dry in sense of humor as anyone on here…and has some of the thickest skin….that also was not the problem. There are standards to greeting new people and I am sure Chris has them for this forum. When you introduce yourself, whether it be on a forum or whether it be in person, you do not “joke” around the way that Polok did. It is unethical. You would never catch any one of my family saying something like that to someone they just met. First impressions last the longest.

It was not JUST Polok that reacted this way. There were several members reacting unethically and just being down right rude, and for what reason? Did everyone just have a bad day yesterday and we were the brunt of your misfortunes or what?

As far as the waterdogs that you say came here and “spanked” you….those were people sticking up for us just as you have stuck up for one of your own.

Randall and I were both looking forward to learning all we could…that’s what these forums are for. Did we once ask a “stupid” question (although I have never heard of a stupid question) ? NO, all we did was introduce ourselves.

It is actually very sad and too bad that things turned out the way they did. Unfortunately it is the “bad seeds” that don’t generate “new life”.

I have heard GREAT things about Chris, although we have not had the pleasure of meeting him and we hold nothing against Chris as we do not know him. Good luck to Chris and his forum…I hope that it continues to grow for him and maybe this will be a learning lesson for all involved.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Is all this real? If so it is really sad and hysterical at the same time…so do we now have internet gangs?

If so I am declaring myself an independent now


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Is all this real? If so it is really sad and hysterical at the same time…so do we now have internet gangs?
> 
> If so I am declaring myself an independent now


Word.........


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

XDSSCOUTSWIFE said:


> This will more than likely be my last post, then you will have one less NEWBIE to worry about.
> 
> .


Didn't we hear this from Marvin?

xdssscoutswife and scout,

Lurk for a while and then you might get a better idea of how this site works as a whole. You will need to adapt to the culture of RTF. It isn't a one size fits all kind of place. 

And you are lucky no one has worked the British angle yet. They were waiting a respecable time before having at it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I guess I shouldn't post, but since I'm snowed out of training my dog with my Pro for the few days I had left of vacation and am a little stir crazy....

I've learned that you can not "read" people very well on the internet - lack of body language, first instincts, ect.....maybe Polock should of clarified his welcome more, but being on the end of many "gnome" jokes and actually getting to meet Dan personally, I'm positive he meant no harm and was trying to be funny, the delivery sucked on his part.....but haven't well all been there done that. There was no real malice on Polock's part, just poor delivery, pure and simple. 

RTF is like a huge family.....to the new guys, I say give it a chance....what do you have to loose? Besides you going to let Polock run ya off??  Crap, if you want I'll kick him in the shin for ya  Angry Gnome on the loose....

Man I did good for not having my morning coffee yet.....

FOM aka Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Word.........


Ok…apparently I am not speaking the right language so let me try….


Alabama! In the zoner, ya'll that's a hardcore hood, but you want take on my man P (Polock) here, go ahead because you know, he's fierce, he gonna come up in your face he gonna major damage you, you gonna walk away maybe limp but I say talk to the hand, call waiting, 'cause he's out, boy is ou... I can't restrains him 'cause I'm conversatin' you right now to give him a chance to cool down, to get back to a realistic level, as it were because we could be chillin' in our crib, representing New York, and Oklahoma, you know. Doggin' it like we all can, boys to mensh, pimp my Mercedes, call me back, put you on hold, you know what I'm sayin'


Completely plagiarized


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Man they must have you on some really good pain meds!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Well this is just nuts......

Welcome XDSSCOUTSWIFE, ignore the man behind the curtain, they are not always in full use of their thinkers....... 

Sometimes..... and I use that loosely.... you might learn a thing or two here, other wise it is a distraction from work at best. 

Margo


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Ok…apparently I am not speaking the right language so let me try….
> 
> 
> Alabama! In the zoner, ya'll that's a hardcore hood, but you want take on my man P (Polock) here, go ahead because you know, he's fierce, he gonna come up in your face he gonna major damage you, you gonna walk away maybe limp but I say talk to the hand, call waiting, 'cause he's out, boy is ou... I can't restrains him 'cause I'm conversatin' you right now to give him a chance to cool down, to get back to a realistic level, as it were because we could be chillin' in our crib, representing New York, and Oklahoma, you know. Doggin' it like we all can, boys to mensh, pimp my Mercedes, call me back, put you on hold, you know what I'm sayin'
> ...


Yo! You betta step off. Bounce back to da crib, get a lil sum sum, and meet me out back. Careful you don't get capped...

I must send you a copy of Gangster Granny. I am quite sure you would enjoy it.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

XDSSCOUTSWIFE said:


> This will more than likely be my last post, then you will have one less NEWBIE to worry about.


 
I guess my post just didn't give them the warm fuzzy feeling of WD........

When you need to know about:

Pro Football............go to Steelers.com
College Football.......PSU.edu....................WE ARE.......PENN STATE
FT...HT...Dawgs......RTF
Cajun Food.............Franco.........aka....Mr. Booty
Geezer hood...........UB
How life is at the top........Angie
Enjoyin' life.............Paul....Gun Dog2002
How to walk like a penguin........PJ
Politics...................Joe S
Swishyness...............Shayne
Cookin' & singin'.........Jerry
AKC........................KG
Passion...................Ted Shih
Guys butts..............Russ
Garden Gnomes........Lainee

A group hug, puppy pics & warm fuzzies.......WD.......and to make ya feel better.........kissy, kissy.......huggy, huggy.....and Kum-bye-ya.......

and while yer over there......ask Cray to give ya a hug for me.........and don't forget one more thing.......Just have fun with the pup....ENJOY...


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Ok…apparently I am not speaking the right language so let me try….
> 
> 
> Alabama! In the zoner, ya'll that's a hardcore hood, but you want take on my man P (Polock) here, go ahead because you know, he's fierce, he gonna come up in your face he gonna major damage you, you gonna walk away maybe limp but I say talk to the hand, call waiting, 'cause he's out, boy is ou... I can't restrains him 'cause I'm conversatin' you right now to give him a chance to cool down, to get back to a realistic level, as it were because we could be chillin' in our crib, representing New York, and Oklahoma, you know. Doggin' it like we all can, boys to mensh, pimp my Mercedes, call me back, put you on hold, you know what I'm sayin'
> ...


OMG-
I'm not getting in on this post, I just wanted to say this made me laugh so hard....Very funny!!! You must have teenagers or some really good coffee!

Smile Everyone!!! Can't we all just be friends?

Heather


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Heather M said:


> OMG-
> I'm not getting in on this post, I just wanted to say this made me laugh so hard....Very funny!!! You must have teenagers or some really good coffee!
> 
> Smile Everyone!!! Can't we all just be friends?
> ...




Since my leg surgery I have discovered the wonderful world of Lortab and I might say it is WONDERFUL!

Plus Paul is my friend... he doesnt think thing through either...works well that way.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Since my leg surgery I have discovered the wonderful world of Lortab and I might say it is WONDERFUL!


Oh, I had surgery last June and they put me on Lortab, it made me do and say some strange things. That is some interesting stuff. That explains ALOT!!!

Heather


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Have always noticed what a smiley meant at the end of a capitalized response.

RTF can be like that back-of-your-head smack one gets from the trainer when you've already been told 3 times "it's OVER off the dike!!"

Have been coming to this forum for years and enjoy the ribbing and responses, if you stick around and pay attention you're going to learn something. In the end, it's all about the dogs.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Miss Becky taught me that is ain't WHAT you say, it's all about HOW you say it. If you are going to cyber backhand someone preface it with a simple "Bless his heart" and it's all good.

ie:

That /paul - Bless his heart is a dwarf crack baby and beer stealing rat.

See now that don't seem as bad somehow.

Gentile manners regards

Bubba


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry you got so upset over a post that appears to have been written in fun. It sounds as if you got your feelings hurt and that's unfortunate. 

Here's my 2 cents in case it matters. 

I am also a newbie not only to this forum but also to training for hunt tests so I have 2 strikes against me out of the gate, couple that with my taste in dogs and I strike out with many on this board. So what!!;-) 

Here's what I believe....this board has helped me in the past and will continue to help me if I don't get upset and leave. I have been reading and using the search feature on this forum for quite some time and I have enjoyed it very much. 

The other forum has a different feel to it so if you prefer them I understand. Personally I enjoy visiting many different forums for hunt test training, conformation, breeders, and other specialties too. I use them as the great resources they are but try not to let any of them seriously get to me. 

Here's what I think in a nutshell....if you believe this forum's positives outweigh the negatives don't let any one person or group run you off. If you really prefer another forum altogether that's great too, but why get so upset over a post on an internet forum??? Sorry your first experience here was a negative one for you. Let's all have a drink and remember that on the internet, no one can hurt you unless you allow it.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Polock said:


> I guess my post just didn't give them the warm fuzzy feeling of WD........
> 
> 
> 
> A group hug, puppy pics & warm fuzzies.......WD.......and to make ya feel better.........kissy, kissy.......huggy, huggy.....and Kum-bye-ya.......


 
:barf:HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Miss Becky taught me that is ain't WHAT you say, it's all about HOW you say it. If you are going to cyber backhand someone preface it with a simple "Bless his heart" and it's all good.
> 
> ie:
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged. Now can someone loan me a step stool so I can reach bubba's beer cooler?

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow, 12 pages of this. I'd jump in an comment, especially since I donated to the person getting a new pup that is so offended but I'm busing trying to get my ass out of the fridge....












/Paul


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Page said:


> Sorry you got so upset over a post that appears to have been written in fun. It sounds as if you got your feelings hurt and that's unfortunate.
> 
> Let's all have a drink and remember that on the internet, no one can hurt you unless you allow it.


 
More Koolaid anyone...................


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

See, that's why I just lurk around here. I'm SCARED of these people. They're MEAN! But sometimes I learn a few things. So I've learned to use the search function and try not to interact too much with the meanies so I don't get hurt. 

Seriously folks, I started on RTF about 7 years ago, then I was out for awhile when I moved west and my old dog retired from HT. Came back when I got a new pup. Yeah, it's different now, new crowd, lots more MEAN people ;-) but hey, sift through the posts, check out what you need to read and forget the rest. Lotsa good trainers on here that have a lot to offer. Oh no, I made the mistake of posting - now here come the neighborhood bullies - I got their attention again. 

(Disclaimer: This post was intended to be somewhat sarcastic and humorous. I apologize if anyone was offended by my sarcasm - PLEASE, DON"T HURT ME!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Lisa S. said:


> "it's OVER off the dike!!"


Now, thats funny.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Lisa,



> it's OVER off the dike!!


I always heard it was "OVER into the water or BACK down the turnpike!"

Hey Patrick,

That medicine sounds positively mind altering! How's your recuperation coming along? Still waitin' on the wine!!!!

Welcome to all the newbies, but this forum aint gonna court favor! Too many alpha personalities!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Lisa S. said:


> "it's OVER off the dike!!"



I never touched her...I SWEAR


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

To quote Robin Williams...There not Dike's, there women in comfortable shoes !


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

I have met Dan and he is an awesome guy, we shot the sh#$, drank a few and talk dogs and such....I have been on this board since the beginning and was on the hunting retriever list serv before all these forums started. The typed or printed word can at times mean so much more or different that what the author may or may have not intended. 

I guess because I have met Dan and know him that I knew he was joking. I read all 13pages and in my opinion people just need to learn to not be so overly sensitive.

Greg Floyd


----------



## tomhunter (Jan 27, 2007)

there's more than one ass---- on this site. we had another one show up about a month ago towards another newbie. Don't let these people keep you from the site. There really is alot of good people here.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

I like it here...kinda like home. If anyone calls this hazing they ought to hang out at a Fire Station for 28 years. It can be brutal, particularly on the rookies, and should be!!!....It'll toughin' you up...thank GOD! Have some fun and let it roll.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

You should have made this your 1st post:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10351&highlight=chris+comier


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

Pasquatch said:


> You should have made this your 1st post:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10351&highlight=chris+comier


That had to be the best thread to date. Has anyone ever heard from him again???????


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Pasquatch said:


> You should have made this your 1st post:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?
> t=10351&highlight=chris+comier


That poor poster gave up his retriever, started drinking cheap wine and joined a monestary! Just in case ya'll are wondering why he never made a second post.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

that was funny!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe that thread made it 31 pages!


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

i can't believe this one's 14 are we bored or what


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Hey Lisa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

tomhunter said:


> there's more than one ass---- on this site. we had another one show up about a month ago towards another newbie. Don't let these people keep you from the site. There really is alot of good people here.


Hey, You talkin' to me..................with 49 posts there isn't a WE in RTF for you.......and if yer referrin' to Angie.............I guarantee she tear ya new one.........


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Polock said:


> Hey, You talkin' to me..................with 49 posts there isn't a WE in RTF for you.......and if yer referrin' to Angie.............I guarantee she tear ya new one.........


If you think the number of posts gives you more of an opinion. You are a bigger moron than you project yourself to be. I need to add a smilie here to make this suitable for this board.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Kevin White said:


> If you think the number of posts gives you more of an opinion. *You are a bigger moron than you project yourself to be.*


:lol: Amen.


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

Kevin White said:


> If you think the number of posts gives you more of an opinion. You are a bigger moron than you project yourself to be.


Brother, you obviously don't get it...meanwhile back at the ranch....

Greg


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

retrevrman said:


> Brother, you obviously don't get it...meanwhile back at the ranch....
> 
> Greg



Brother I get it.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Kevin White said:


> Brother I get it.


Kevin, go back and drink the koolaid...............:barf:


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Polock said:


> Kevin, go back and drink the koolaid...............:barf:


Wow you stagger me with your original thoughts and posts. What a cop out!

I do not drink anyones Kool Aid. I just don't get with a bunch of a holes that like to ridicule people behind the safety of their computer. Grow a set, be a man and act like one for a change.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't ya just feel the love??????


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Polock said:


> Hey, You talkin' to me..................with 49 posts there isn't a WE in RTF for you.......and if yer referrin' to Angie.............I guarantee she tear ya new one.........



So how many posts do I need to be part of the RTF. Do I get extra credit for being an a$$. It's too bad that people like you give the good folks here a bad name.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Golddogs said:


> Didn't we hear this from Marvin?


Different subject - Different reason - YOU need to know what YOU are talking about before YOU press the Submit Reply button. Then again, YOU may actually think what YOU said was logical, which is even worse.



Vicki Worthington said:


> Welcome to all the newbies, but this forum aint gonna court favor! Too many alpha personalities!


There are a lot of people who work hard at this sport because they enjoy the competition & the challenge. Personalities that like wine sipping & light exercise aren't going to last long. When you're competing for a 1 in 20+ shot of getting a ribbon colored other than green you better have an aggressive personality. If someone got their feelings bruised by what's been on this thread they need to find something else to do


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

TANK said:


> Did I miss something?



Only a good lesson in what is NOT good behavior. That's just about all this thread is about.

Arleen


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

This amazes me, 15 pages of crap because someone missed a  very happy smiley....and thought they were put upon............

Many colors have came out in this thread..........good and bad....both here and on WD..................yeah I'm a member, and read every bit of it.......:shock:

But so goes the internet...........

And for those that don't have a clue........yes I do have friends on WD.....including JT, Cray and few others.....

RTF is the mothership.......whether ya like it or not...........there are other good sites.........but RTF bears the burden of the best dawg people whether ya like it or not.........RTF is the BEST..........


Because of my respect for Chris and Vicki, I am asking this thread be locked immediately.............enough negative attitudes have been displayed here already..........many of you have shown your real colors.....

The dawg world is a small one...........so ya'll have a good day.........and ENJOY your dawgs................


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Polock said:


> This amazes me, 15 pages of crap because someone missed a  very happy smiley....and thought they were put upon............



That's all well and good but even though you fooled around with kisses and hugs and such, the one major thing missing was your apology. That is what was needed.

Arleen


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> That's all well and good but even though you fooled around with kisses and hugs and such, the one major thing missing was your apology. That is what was needed.
> 
> Arleen


Apology, because someone can't read.................drink the koolaid...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Polock said:


> Apology, because someone can't read.................drink the koolaid...


Apology because of what a jerk you are for trying your so called funny stuff on brand new people. They don't know. You know, I read this forum for well over a year before I posted once and sure enough some jerk like you jumped down my case. I know what its like being new and attacked. 

Arleen


----------



## XDSSCOUTSWIFE (Mar 6, 2008)

Polock said:


> This amazes me, 15 pages of crap because someone missed a  very happy smiley....and thought they were put upon............
> 
> Many colors have came out in this thread..........good and bad....both here and on WD..................yeah I'm a member, and read every bit of it.......:shock:
> 
> ...


So, the "top Dawg" is trying to get this locked to end the subject...FUNNY. So full of selfish pride....SAD.

I also know Cray and we talk almost daily...he is a wonderful man who is full of information that I am sure you could never in your life catch up with. He was writing me this morning and even apologizing for all RTF's posters actions. Funny...he can apologize for something that had nothing at all to do with him and yet you can't....You may be reading over at Waterdog..but we did not see a post from you....hmmmmm...why not?

Thank you all... truly....for showing me who to ignore and who not to. No, I am not a coward who will run from you. This being a public forum entitles me to watch and learn...so even though I do not have to talk to all you BULLIES on here, I still get your information...THANKS! 

By the way...you are also not O'Reilly, so find a new saying! It's OLD!

POLOK....please get a life! Stop trying to make everyone else look bad because you want to feel superior to everyone else. You are the perfect example along with a few others on this thread of the term bully!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

XDSSCOUTSWIFE said:


> Thank you all... truly....for showing me who to ignore and who not to. No, I am not a coward who will run from you.




My ignore list ist getting longer every day...I suggest you use it as well.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

This thread is yet another example of how bad spring is needed.

Happy thoughts from the northland regards,

Bill


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Bill Schuna said:


> This thread is yet another example of how bad spring is needed.
> 
> Happy thoughts from the northland regards,
> 
> Bill


Typical spring thaw shak-nasties but I don’t get the southern folk getting so bent out of shape.


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Stick around,Vickie..we're not all horrible...and you have to meet the Gooser, one of the most amazing and funniest guys I've met in a long time.... and he once had the most incredable pair of trialling pants i have ever seen :mrgreen:


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I've been "absent" for much of this thread due to having the flu and being in bed, rather than on the computer.

It seems that everyone has had their say, including throwing in some personal attacks. 

This thread is now closed. 

I'm going back to bed.



Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF'ers,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------

